# i got a problem!



## chyly0707 (Oct 14, 2009)

```
fetch: cdrtools-2.01.tar.bz2: local modification time does not match remote
=>couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/ and try again.
*** Error code 1
```

i change into /usr/ports/sysutils,and make install clean.
but the simple error:local modification time does not match remote!

I think this problem isn't difficuty for this forum.
My english is poor,but i still post this thread.
I hope someone can help me!
Thank you!


----------



## SirDice (Oct 14, 2009)

Is /usr/ports (or any of the other directories underneath that) mounted via NFS? 

Make sure _all_ your machines have the correct time and timezone set up.


----------



## BSDKaffee (Oct 16, 2009)

Sometimes this happens if a fetch of the distfile was previously interrupted.  Try this: 
	
	



```
# cd /usr/ports/sysutils/cdrtools  && make distclean && make install clean
```


----------

